# best and worst BASS boats



## jonfishmacon

lets talk boats  

BEST
a old TR 21 Triton best
gets points for speed, handling, storage and layout
 x series  not as good  
never had the chance to ride in a X2  but i hear good things

2nd 
18 foot BASS HAWK  is a crazy good boat 
handles big water like a good 21' bass boat 
the funny thing is the bigger bass hawks  don't ride as good (from what i have heard.)  
only draw back is the rod box.
But the live-well  cooling system is great  







Honorable Mention  goes to   Champion


WORST 
Ranger from mid 80s-mid 90s
Gator   good layout but a bad ride kinda heavy 

FASTEST - NORRIS CRAFT 

BEST LAYOUT - TRITON 
i do like the new center rod box in the new Nitros  

BEST HANDLING - BASS HAWK (also best live-well)

I want my Triton BACK 
i might buy a bass hawk 

not tring to start a fight here, i am just in the market to buy a boat so I've been thinging about boats allot . 
 would like to ride in a bass cat one day


----------



## Randy

I wish I had time to ride in my Triton.  I really need to sale it I guess.  Tritons are the best in my book.  Nitros are the worst.


----------



## stepup

And the winner should be Bullet. Fast, Handles water good, Nice Layout, Hand layed hulls, I couldn't want anything else out of them other than to have another one. Biggest mistake of my life was selling mine.


----------



## brunofishing

I got a Stratos 201 pro xl thats perty fast, great space, deep livewells. I couldnt ask for any better.


----------



## papadz

Fishability, and layout has to go to Gambler. You sit down in the boat instead of sitting high like in other conventional bass boats.
Rideability, livewells and the most comfortable boat I've ever been in has to go to Skeeter ( ZX225)
speed has to go to my buddies Allison. (too fast for my old bones)


----------



## pbmang

The best boat I have been in has been the Skeeter I currently own.  It is a zx250.  Smooth ride and fast enough to beat all the Rangers...lol

I also like the new z521 Rangers.  They are laid out well and also have a smooth ride.  The only thing I really don't like is how high the gunnels are on them.

The newer Tritons are nice.  I got to drive a 21 ft (can't remember the model number) one not too long ago and really liked it.  Not to mention that joker is fast!

Some of the worst boats I've been in are the z520 Rangers.  I have spent a ton of time riding in them and they will BEAT you to death.  I have never seen a 20 foot boat that will kick from side to side as much and as hard as those do.  I also had an 361V Ranger and I am suprised I didn't lose any fillings when I had that thing!  They both are nice fishing platforms once you are stopped, but getting there is brutal!


----------



## jonfishmacon

not a Stratos  fan , and  i have fished from at least 3 

Skeeter  another boat i have never been in , but i hear good things.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

Gambler & Storm are my absolute favorite in that order.

Nitro sucks!!

I run a Triton


----------



## castaway

I have had a nitro and now have a triton. Imo triton is the best hands down but that is just my opinion. I have fished out of anything from an allison to a gambler to a skeeter. Do not like the smaller 18 and 19 foot rangers, they beat the snot of of you. I have really enjoyed the skeeters that I have fished from. They all have their pros and cons but I havent found a better boat than a triton with a merc hanging on it! I think the speed demons on the market lack some of the fisherman friendly features that triton, skeeter, ranger etc offer. Although they look good and haul butt they just arent for me. jonfishmacon I am pretty sure that they new tritons come with an optional center rod storage.


----------



## Bear 75

Would not own a Triton. Would love to win one or a Ranger to trade in. 



  It took me a long time to make my mind up, but I have a BassCat. When I get back from Iraq I would love to take you all for a ride. There is no dealer in GA. 

  Ride; I swapped over four Ranger owners, all over the age of 50. I get 82 out of her with a 250 Pro XS and a 27P Fury. This is a bass boat not a Allision that was built for speed and used for bass fishing. 

 Molded compartments, Alarm, 46 gallon livewell two shapes to chose from, every year the JD Power and assiciates was given they won it. Life time transferiable warrenty! 

 The only boat company that is still owned and operated from the orginal family, never sold. Ever. 

  They have four different layouts for thier 20' hulls and they have the badest 21' boat ever put on the water. (Jaguar) I would compair any 20' hull and most already consider the Pantera IV the best 19' boat ever maid. 

 Allison, Norris Craft, Bullet, and Stroker are faster, but there not half the fishing machine. Like I said not to many people know of them much less ever seen one to compair. If you do see one on the water please look it over. 

www.basscat.com


----------



## fburris

I have a Stratos. I have fished out of a Triton, Ranger, Basscat, Skeeter, Nitro, and I am sure some I cannot think of. The Basscat beat me to death, but it sure was pretty. You always have to consider the driver as well. So it may ride a whole lot better than that, but I doubt it. The Skeeter was a very nice ride, probably my favorite. I did ride in a 21 foot Triton last year, and it did ride very good. Heck they all are OK though. Alot is just personal preference and what you get for your money. For the money, give me a Stratos or a SKeeter or a Triton.


----------



## Troutman3000

Man maybe one day I can throw 25k+ into a boat.  Those things are just too much money and I cant justify paying that much just to go 70 mph on the water.  It sure was cool buzzing accross the water with Sterling, but we didnt catch any more fish than I usually do.


----------



## jmrcdr

*boat*

Nitro is the biggest piece of crap on the water.  The latches everything on the boat is of the poorest quality.  Ever try to get rid of one if you have one-Absolutely no resale value.  Triton has my vote.


----------



## Trizey

I've owned a Stratos and would not have a new one.  That being said, they make a good boat.  Everyone has been dogging Nitro, but the new Nitro's have come a long way.

Triton's....quality has slipped IMO.
Basscat....Nice fit and finish, fast, but not the best layout IMO.
Skeeter....I like the big models but nothing under 20'
Bullet....Fast, but a kidney bruiser.
Allison....Fast, but doesn't fish very well.
Ranger....Best fit and finish of all manufacturers.  Quality is complete thoughout the boat.  I'll take my Ranger over anything out right now.  I'll agree they're not the fastest, but they do ride great and they are safe.


----------



## GARYRANGER521

What Trizey said..............Gary


----------



## sinclair1

When my Ranger is retired, I will go to a jet boat and switch to fishing rivers. After 25+ years of this big lake bass fishing, I am ready for a switch. I want a tank like Cardsfan has As far as my opinion, Ranger served me well, but you just gotta buy what suits you. Most of the top 10 will serve there purpose.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

Basically, people will tell you that the brand that they currently run is the BEST!!.
I run a 2010 Triton TR18 & dont really have any complaints other than mild chine-walk .........
but this is the boat that haunts my dreams!! Not a cookie-cutter, fast & PERFECT fishing layout. HUGE deck


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

Bear 75 said:


> The only boat company that is still owned and operated from the orginal family, never sold. Ever.



as far as cookie-cutters go, legend is another one that comes to mind


----------



## gahusker

Rusty Shakleford said:


> Basically, people will tell you that the brand that they currently run is the BEST!!.
> I run a 2010 Triton TR18 & dont really have any complaints other than mild chine-walk .........
> but this is the boat that haunts my dreams!! Not a cookie-cutter, fast & PERFECT fishing layout. HUGE deck




I would have to say that for its time... my 1996 Champion is best in class. So if anyone is ever looking for a used boat. I would recommend taking a ride in an older champion.


----------



## RustyJeep

Allison has my vote.  As for fishablity the XB-21 is hard to beat.  I have owned 2 Allisons...a 17.5 footer and a XB-21.  they are easy to drive at midrange speeds and handle like a dream in rough water.


----------



## tnhikr44

My first boat was a small Nitro and I liked it a lot for its small size. I now own a Triton and I like it a lot... the very best fit for the money I wanted to spend. I have had the opportunity to ride in many brands of boats, from Allisons, Bullets, Skeeters, Gamblers, Norris Crafts, Rangers, Stratos and several other lesser known brands. Hands down the best boat I have ridden/fished out of was a Champion. Without question.


----------



## Perkins

Trizey said:


> I've owned a Stratos and would not have a new one.  That being said, they make a good boat.  Everyone has been dogging Nitro, but the new Nitro's have come a long way.
> 
> Triton's....quality has slipped IMO.
> Basscat....Nice fit and finish, fast, but not the best layout IMO.
> Skeeter....I like the big models but nothing under 20'
> Bullet....Fast, but a kidney bruiser.
> Allison....Fast, but doesn't fish very well.
> Ranger....Best fit and finish of all manufacturers.  Quality is complete thoughout the boat.  I'll take my Ranger over anything out right now.  I'll agree they're not the fastest, but they do ride great and they are safe.



Very well said, but let me add a couple things from what I know and have seen.

I have been in a Skeeter boat since I was 16 years old. they fish great they run great, fast as you need to go. But I wasn't happy with the Quality...just my opinion and mainly it was little things and the trailer... I switched to Ranger and was very happy. I am very picky about keeping my boats clean and neat, and why in the world all boat mfg don't use the Road Armour Coating on there trailers is just insane to me.

I hated pulling my Skeeter and finding two new rock dings  on my trailer every time I parked it??? My Ranger trailer looked like new when I sold it, because it won't chip! Its a great trailer. I just wish everyone did that. and I cant believe anyone can say a Ranger Z520 could beat you UP????? that's the most insane coment I have ever seen on this forum.


----------



## steve lee

Perkins said:


> Very well said, but let me add a couple things from what I know and have seen.
> 
> I have been in a Skeeter boat since I was 16 years old. they fish great they run great, fast as you need to go. But I wasn't happy with the Quality...just my opinion and mainly it was little things and the trailer... I switched to Ranger and was very happy. I am very picky about keeping my boats clean and neat, and why in the world all boat mfg don't use the Road Armour Coating on there trailers is just insane to me.
> 
> I hated pulling my Skeeter and finding two new rock dings  on my trailer every time I parked it??? My Ranger trailer looked like new when I sold it, because it won't chip! Its a great trailer. I just wish everyone did that. and I cant believe anyone can say a Ranger Z520 could beat you UP????? that's the most insane coment I have ever seen on this forum.


----------



## Hunter Haven

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Ranger Z520 beats you up.... wow, that a new one

Triton's quality has slipped.... that's funny, have you looked at the 2010 xs series boats.... apparently not 

great thread


----------



## Ronnie T

Best Boat:  The boat you own now or one you hope to have in the future.

Worst Boat:  A boat you use to have or the boat someone else owns.


----------



## Perkins

Hunter Haven said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Ranger Z520 beats you up.... wow, that a new one
> 
> Triton's quality has slipped.... that's funny, have you looked at the 2010 xs series boats.... apparently not
> 
> great thread



Sorry HH I should have change that . I havent been in Triton lately but they are great looking boats. I was just stressing little things that I knew of and mainly the Trailers. I think Triton does fiberglass fenders also and a better trailer as with Bass Cat and Ranger? But like we know a z520 beating you up unreal?


----------



## sinclair1

Ronnie T said:


> Best Boat:  The boat you own now or one you hope to have in the future.
> 
> Worst Boat:  A boat you use to have or the boat someone else owns.



You nailed that one My favorite is a Ranger, because its in the garage and its paid for


----------



## willh

champion has my vote for the best


----------



## papadz

Am I seeing things or does that Gambler in Rusty's post say "Sterling" on the side of it?


----------



## sinclair1

papadz said:


> Am I seeing things or does that Gambler in Rusty's post say "Sterling" on the side of it?


 name change...I liked gambler better


----------



## kuluris25

87 Bass hawk baby,


----------



## sbroadwell

There are a lot of good boats out there, but I think Phoenix will  become known as one of the best. I've never fished in a boat that has the combination of speed, good handling, and fishability features.


----------



## jmrcdr

*boat*

Can I change my vote.  Sprint boats worst.  Nitro is 2nd from the last.  I forgot I had a Sprint boat in the late 80s and had transmom replaced twice under warranty and got rid of the boat-Boat was rated at 200HP- I was running a 135 at the time


----------



## WranglerSS

I guess I have to ask, what is so bad about the Nitros? I have a 2001 911 CDC that I traded a hot rod truck for last August. Granted this is my first bass boat (I've had many different pleasure boats over the years) but so far I really like it. Has plenty of storage, good livewells, handles good and will go 70mph. All of the latches still work and I don't know the previous owner since it was a repo but apparently was well taken care of.


----------



## jonfishmacon

kuluris25 said:


> 87 Bass hawk baby,



dude!!! they are sweet boats aren't they 
best ride on the water i say.
i was in my friends boat on oconee  one time in april 
wind 40mph with gusts  12 boats  where late because of the wind.   we where passing 21' gamblers , tritons , rangers
in a 18' bass hawk with a 150 on it  it was crazy .

fyi - we placed, i was teamed up with larry king 
(from macon ga)


----------



## Lanier Jim

I love my Norris Crafts but I saw a Phoenix up close and personal and I love the 18' model.  The big boy was awesome, but I like the size of an 18' boat - I can do more in a boat that size.   Run up river or creeks and get out offshore...light enough to move good in current...heavy enough to stay on top of brush in wind out on the main lake.   

Just my 2 cents -


----------



## Ronnie T

jmrcdr said:


> Can I change my vote.  Sprint boats worst.  Nitro is 2nd from the last.  I forgot I had a Sprint boat in the late 80s and had transmom replaced twice under warranty and got rid of the boat-Boat was rated at 200HP- I was running a 135 at the time



Doesn't the number one bass angler in the world fish from a Nitro??
Winning all that money from the 2nd worst boat out there.. Just goes to show you how good he is.


----------



## tournament fisher

skeeter under my garage and its paid for!!


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

Ronnie T said:


> Doesn't the number one bass angler in the world fish from a Nitro??
> Winning all that money from the 2nd worst boat out there.. Just goes to show you how good he is.



I'm sure that would be his #1 pick for a boat!! It is just who pays him the most. I'm sure his first pick wouldnt be quantum either


----------



## WranglerSS

Rusty Shakleford said:


> I'm sure that would be his #1 pick for a boat!! It is just who pays him the most. I'm sure his first pick wouldnt be quantum either


 Interesting that he has been using a Nitro the 19 years he has been pro. I doubt they were throwing that much money at him when he started. Also the Nitro Pro Team has has some of the biggest stars in bass fishing.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

WranglerSS said:


> Interesting that he has been using a Nitro the 19 years he has been pro. I doubt they were throwing that much money at him when he started. Also the Nitro Pro Team has has some of the biggest stars in bass fishing.



on the other end of the spectrum, the high-end equipment manufactures don't have "pro-teams"...why? because they don't need payed "pros" telling everyone that their stuff is the best thing going.


----------



## jmrcdr

*boat*

What ever happened to Cimmaron boats-I remember in the 80s that was almost all that I saw on the water.  As for KVD fishing in a Nitro-His first boat that he purchased himself was a used Walleye style boat that was a Nitro-with the old tracker Marine motor on it at least that is what he told me-back then it was all that he could afford-Bass Pro Shops takes very good care of him with all the KVD and Nitro boat stuff-I was told that Kevin Van Dam has four Nitro boats that go with him all the time-This is what rep for Nitro?BPS told me when I worked at BPS-I no longer work there..


----------



## Randy

You can bet that Kevin and the others are payed very well to drive Nitros.  Remember unlike others pros boat sponsors, Nitros come with the Bass Pro Shop name and all that entales.  Kevin ain't making a few million a year just catching fish.

I am sure that Nitros are
improved over what they once were.


----------



## riprap

I'm not worried about going across any size lake in my Ranger 520. I also had a 96 185 Hydra Sports that served me well for 11 years. 

I don't think any boat is all that bad as long you take care of it and don't let the little things start building up.

The only time my 520 beat me up is when I tried to get on top of 3 ft rollers at Guntersville. There is not a bassboat made that can handle that. When you go to a big lake that gets rough, look around and see what everyone is in. The lake around here that can get the worst is Lanier. More Rangers up there than anything else when I go.


----------



## pbmang

Rusty Shakleford said:


> Basically, people will tell you that the brand that they currently run is the BEST!!.
> I run a 2010 Triton TR18 & dont really have any complaints other than mild chine-walk .........
> but this is the boat that haunts my dreams!! Not a cookie-cutter, fast & PERFECT fishing layout. HUGE deck



One day it will be mine!  I LOVE the new Gamblers.  Probably the coolest boat out IMO.



Perkins said:


> I cant believe anyone can say a Ranger Z520 could beat you UP????? that's the most insane coment I have ever seen on this forum.



I fished the FLW Tour this year as a co-angler and needless to say I spent a TON of time in z520 Rangers this year.  I have never seen a 20 foot boat that would kick from side to side as violently as those things did when crossing relatively small wakes.  I have never been as close to flying out of a boat as I was during a few blast offs.  I don't know what the deal is with them, but I dreaded riding shotgun in a Z520 more than any other boat I have been in.

Now the 521's are a different story, but I just cannot stand being in a 520.


----------



## Ronnie T

The worst bassboat I ever fished from was still fantastic.


----------



## riprap

Ronnie T said:


> The worst bassboat I ever fished from was still fantastic.



Bassboats don't seem to be the problem, it's the motors.


----------



## GTN

In my opinion a Bass Cat is the all around best boat out there. Phoenix is very close. I run a 21' Bullet right now and love it. This is my 3rd one. Plenty of storage for me and my partners, excellent rough water ride. Remember I said a 21' not a 20' thats a different story and i have owned both, quality of the boats are great and hand laid, and they are the best looking boats on the water. Did I mention they are fast ? . A bass boat only rides as good as the driver can drive the boat though. If I ever do go back to the dark side it would be in a Bass Cat. Quality, ride, customer service, all out fishing machine IMO. Maybe a Phoenix, maybe.


----------



## pbmang

I've never been in a Bass Cat.  I would love to check one out, but I really just do not like the styling one bit on them.  I know they are great boats, and I have yet to hear a bad experience from an owner.  Plus, they are FAST!


----------



## jonfishmacon

Ronnie T said:


> The worst bassboat I ever fished from was still fantastic.



very true  man 

try bass fishing in a skiff and all bass boats 
seem perfect .


----------



## javelin225ho

as for the Nitro's, i wonder how many boats those guys go through in a year.  those hull's are junk.  if you tap on the side of a Nitro, its like tapping on paneling in Ray Eubanks trailer!  

Im surprised no one has mentioned Javelin....i have a Javelin and love it.  it has great storage and a HUGE back deck.  the Johnson 225HO screams.  with my basic setup, i get 70mph, but 4 more inches of seperation and a hydrolic jackplate, i've seen that boat do 82.  

in the new boat models, i love the Legend, Phoenix and BassCat....the triton x series is leaps and bounds from the older models....although i hear nothing but problems with the merc's, nothing new there.  as far as I know, their trailers are still junk and squeak like a bag of squirrels.

Bottom Line, If I had the money and had to get a new boat, i'd go with the BassCat, Phoenix, Legend, or Skeeter...in that order.


----------



## sinclair1

javelin225ho said:


> as for the Nitro's, i wonder how many boats those guys go through in a year.  those hull's are junk.  if you tap on the side of a Nitro, its like tapping on paneling in Ray Eubanks trailer!
> 
> Im surprised no one has mentioned Javelin....i have a Javelin and love it.  it has great storage and a HUGE back deck.  the Johnson 225HO screams.  with my basic setup, i get 70mph, but 4 more inches of seperation and a hydrolic jackplate, i've seen that boat do 82.
> 
> in the new boat models, i love the Legend, Phoenix and BassCat....the triton x series is leaps and bounds from the older models....although i hear nothing but problems with the merc's, nothing new there.  as far as I know, their trailers are still junk and squeak like a bag of squirrels.
> 
> Bottom Line, If I had the money and had to get a new boat, i'd go with the BassCat, Phoenix, Legend, or Skeeter...in that order.


I just spit coke all over my computer


----------



## mikef61

Best bass boat: either Steve Lee's or Eric Perkins's.
Mine: still the '95 Nitro purchased from Fish Fishbourne when he switched to Fisher.


----------



## bassboy1

Rusty Shakleford said:


> I'm sure that would be his #1 pick for a boat!! It is just who pays him the most. I'm sure his first pick wouldnt be quantum either



Proves that it ain't the boat that catches the fish.  Imagine that.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

bassboy1 said:


> Proves that it ain't the boat that catches the fish.  Imagine that.


oh, no doubt about that. If it floats & moves you can catch fish.
Do you drive an AMC Gremlin though?


----------



## LanceColeman

1st choice?
Wilderness systems tarpon. Cuz ya aint gonna get no ranger through the hydraulics at buck shoals much less across the 3rd drop on the falls above it on the upper hooch! (don't laugh! shoal bass is a bass and stripers are bass and itsa kinda boat to catch those bass out of)

For calmer waters?? 14' john boat tricked out with a hand operated trollin motor and a lawn chair. Slap a 40qt gott cooler (read as built in fridge) and a 5 gallon bucket(read as livewell) in the back to balance things out and ya got one smooooooth ride.

yea.. I'm high tech like that.


----------



## AU Bassman

Best working mans boat for the money, IMO, is a Basscat Sabre. Rode in one with a 175 opti, six inch plate, and this thing would snap your neck back on take off and run 64 mph on GPS all day long. 

  This is Basscats entry level eighteen footer and like I said for an eighteen foot boat it ran like a scalded dog. Great ride as well.

  The Basscat Puma is in a league all its own as far as ride and fishability. Nothing touches it. True cadillac as far as handling and ride.


----------



## Bear 75

AU Bassman;

  The Basscat Puma is in a league all its own as far as ride and fishability. Nothing touches it. True cadillac as far as handling and ride.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I love mine, and chose it over the 520.


----------



## gahunter12

javelin225ho said:


> as for the Nitro's, i wonder how many boats those guys go through in a year.  those hull's are junk.  if you tap on the side of a Nitro, its like tapping on paneling in Ray Eubanks trailer!
> 
> Thats true, but the Nitro's that KVD and the other pros use are a lot better than the ones you buy at Bass Pro. I talked to KVD at the Classic and he said his boat was nothing like the ones you buy off the show room. His hull was built better and the boat would run mid 80's easy. Theres's no way a Nitro from bass pro would do that.


----------



## JigNchunk

I have owned or rode in just about every brand out there. I would rate Triton as the worst simply because of the chine walking, I like the layout on them alot though. I would never pay $40k for a boat you have to work that hard to drive. I would also rank Ranger pretty low as well. I bought a new one in 2006 and had lots of small problems with fit and finish stuff within the first 6 months. I had major problems with the trailer and Rangers poor poor customer service wouldn't replace it, they repaired it and it lasted 4 months before it came apart again. I have had 2 new Skeeters since and I have had only one small issue with the seats coming unstitched on the '07. I like the layout and the livewells best and the ride is good as well. I'm not saying they're the  best but they are great boats. I think the best boat I've owned was probably the '98 Javelin 400B I had, I rode great fished great and was indestructable.


----------



## badkarma

I have only been in a few brands, but I like my Stratos.  I have heard that the quality on the new ones isn't what it used to be.  On another note, my buddy went and toured the Phoenix facilities last week.  He was VERY impressed with the boats.  He was amazed at the accessability of the workers in the plant to answer any questions you had.  I have not been in one, but I sure want to.


----------



## BASS1FUN

I own a skeeter and love it, always wanted a gambler. I've been in a lot of different models with the nitro being the worst ride. I've been in 3 different tritons (2 tr19 & 1 tr21) thats when i decided that its the driver sometimes and not the boat but the tr21 had the worst ride out of those 3. I might buy a ranger next and it won't be a z series.


----------



## Bnathanb1982

*where*



badkarma said:


> I have only been in a few brands, but I like my Stratos.  I have heard that the quality on the new ones isn't what it used to be.  On another note, my buddy went and toured the Phoenix facilities last week.  He was VERY impressed with the boats.  He was amazed at the accessability of the workers in the plant to answer any questions you had.  I have not been in one, but I sure want to.



where is the phoenix plant located at?


----------



## charliecfh

My wife and I test drove a Bass Cat Cougar last year, and were thoroughly unimpressed.  We were beat to death by regular bass boat wake and she was sore for a week!  She put her foot down and said I could NOT have one of those, haha.  But there are a lot of good boats out there, and a few bad ones (Nitro gets my vote), but I ultimately decided on the Phoenix 618.

The 618 has a 96" beam and is a super stable fishing platform...and like it's 19 and 21' counterparts, it has the slots for 23, 3600 Plano boxes and 7, 3700s in the bow along with standard features that would be optional on other boats.  It has two separate, lighted livewells with pump in, out and recirc.  Aside from the bells and whistles, it has a TON of legroom behind the console.  I'm pretty tall, and this was an issue with the other brands because I would not be able to use a hot foot.  

The handling and smoothness of the ride is phenomenal for an 18' boat.  The thing absolutely turns on a dime.  The day I picked it up, I went to Guntersville on a busy Saturday afternoon and ran it for two hours with my wife, who was 7 months pregnant.  We were going slow, but effortlessly cut through some rough water that would have been downright painful in that Bass Cat or my old Astro.  

The customer service is top notch as well.  I've been to the plant three times, and everyone up there is just great.   Business is booming for these guys, and I can can certainly understand why.


----------



## badkarma

Bnathanb1982 said:


> where is the phoenix plant located at?



Tullahoma, TN.  They bought the molds from the old Bumble Bee company & molds.  They make a Bee Line series based on those models, but the flagship is the Phoenix.  Has one of the best storage ideas I have ever seen.  Depending on the model, they have a lazy susan type turntable that houses about 8 plano type boxes.  They really thought about the backseater with their own rod box in the back.  Very nice stuff.


----------



## riprap

BASS1FUN said:


> I own a skeeter and love it, always wanted a gambler. I've been in a lot of different models with the nitro being the worst ride. I've been in 3 different tritons (2 tr19 & 1 tr21) thats when i decided that its the driver sometimes and not the boat but the tr21 had the worst ride out of those 3. I might buy a ranger next and it won't be a z series.



I test drove a Z21 at Guntersville. It was fast, but we were setting in the middle of the lake looking at the electronics and there was a small chop on the water. The water was slapping the side of the boat and I was getting a little wet. I was going to spend a lot of money and getting wet was not an option. You have to hit some pretty big waves to get wet in the 520 or the 208 as they call it now.


----------



## charliecfh

badkarma said:


> Tullahoma, TN.  They bought the molds from the old Bumble Bee company & molds.  They make a Bee Line series based on those models, but the flagship is the Phoenix.  Has one of the best storage ideas I have ever seen.  Depending on the model, they have a lazy susan type turntable that houses about 8 plano type boxes.  They really thought about the backseater with their own rod box in the back.  Very nice stuff.



All of the current models have the turntable, and it holds 13 boxes.  The 3 rod boxes have slots for 24 rods, 20 up front and 4 for the co-angler.  The co-angler can also secure up to 7 rods on top of the ramp with this rack: 

To install the 2nd console, pop off the rack, drink holder and the plastic Phoenix plate, slide the console into the three points, lock it in and you're good to go.  


The bad thing about the console, besides losing floor space, is that little rod box is difficult to use when it is installed.


----------



## Coon Krazy

I just recently baught an Astro! For what I paid for it and with the shape its in I love it! It rides great...Handles great....Takes the waves great! But for some reason it aint as fast as it should be with the XR6 on it! I think it might be the prop though!!


----------



## Gunny146

Best: whatever boat I'm fishing out of
Worst: the one sittin' on the trailer at the shop


----------



## badkarma

charliecfh said:


> All of the current models have the turntable, and it holds 13 boxes.  The 3 rod boxes have slots for 24 rods, 20 up front and 4 for the co-angler.  The co-angler can also secure up to 7 rods on top of the ramp with this rack: View attachment 539643
> 
> To install the 2nd console, pop off the rack, drink holder and the plastic Phoenix plate, slide the console into the three points, lock it in and you're good to go.
> View attachment 539644
> 
> The bad thing about the console, besides losing floor space, is that little rod box is difficult to use when it is installed.



Very nice, sir.  The one I saw didn't have the passenger rod rack for some reason.  How does she ride?


----------



## Team3D

Ranger Z521 gets my vote!  Out of the 2- z20's and the 2- 520 I've had the z521 is by far the best!!


----------



## fishingmaddog

Bullet 21XD or XRD Hands Down, Best ride, Good rough water ride, and Blazing Fast!!


----------



## paul02085

I wish i had the money to buy one but if i did would probably by a house instead.


----------



## nosfedgta

how about the older champions like 98-2000?


----------



## sogafishin

I have a 1997 Nitro Savage 884 and love it.I have many many miles or riding up and down the Suwannee River with no problems at all.Very dry ride never gotten wet.Great boat for a weekend warrior.Still runs and looks like new.I know there are better boats out there but the old Savage does exactly what I need it to do in a hurry.


----------



## Corey

Yall can have them tricked out boats, I will take my 
97 Bass Tracker with the 40hp Merc..What makes it so 
great is its paied for


----------



## sogafishin

Corey said:


> Yall can have them tricked out boats, I will take my
> 97 Bass Tracker with the 40hp Merc..What makes it so
> great is its paied for



Im with ya brother   paid for boat always works better  especially when its sitting in the back yard waiting to be used.


----------



## Rattlecrap

My 14' aluminum "whatever" boat is my favorite, has a 1980 mercury motor and runs a scalding 18 MPH wide open! leaks a little but that is just a battle scar.


----------



## ErikD

If I ever have the cash I will own a skeeter, but with that said the phoenix boats look like they are going to be super nice boats.  I would love to fish out of one for a day.  But my all time favorite boat was a Cobra by Viper boats.  They went out of business due to a gel coat issue and I think Legend has the mold now.  Those boats were super manueverable handled rough water awesome.


----------



## 371V

Champion has the best ride hands down and I've rode them all...... With that being said, they are almost boring to drive because they stick so well and don't really "walk" at all....

Someone mentioned KVD and others riding whoever would pay the most. Genmar went out and Skeet & company kept running them anyway. That says allot in this day and time. I guess there going to make a Champion series of the Stratos now under the restructuring of Genmer. Which is fine as long as that hull is under it...

Just my .02


----------



## arcadedawg

*Bass Boats*

Didn't I hear that Nitro just bought out Triton?  I have a Nitro and I like it alot.  I do like a Bullet better.  The NItro is paid for though so it is my favorite right now!


----------



## kbswear

Other than jon boats i've only owned 3 bass rigs in this order:

1985 Procraft 1540

1997 Stratos 268

1997 Skeeter ZX202

And in the  same order is what i would list worse to best. I did love my Stratos. It was a work horse that never let me down. But now that i own the Skeeter, it is my best boat so far hands down.


----------



## Eugene Stinson

Rusty Shakleford said:


> Basically, people will tell you that the brand that they currently run is the BEST!!.
> I run a 2010 Triton TR18 & dont really have any complaints other than mild chine-walk .........
> but this is the boat that haunts my dreams!! Not a cookie-cutter, fast & PERFECT fishing layout. HUGE deck



I would HATE to be a co-angler in that


----------



## kbswear

Eugene Stinson said:


> I would HATE to be a co-angler in that



I hear ya but if the owner was a nice enough fella he would share the front "dock" thats used as a deck


----------



## charliecfh

badkarma said:


> Very nice, sir.  The one I saw didn't have the passenger rod rack for some reason.  How does she ride?



The ride is phenomenal!  If you ever have the chance, go for a ride...you'll see what I'm talking about.  

If it is a Phoenix made before the 2010 model year, it probably won't have the rod rack.   They have added a lot of little features to the newer boats, such as standard LED livewell lights for all of their current models.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

Eugene Stinson said:


> I would HATE to be a co-angler in that



Understandable, but I dont dish out $50k+ for the comfort of a co-angler


----------



## Bear 75

Here'sthe thing with a Sterling/Gambler "the deck" . They make the console area so large that it takes away from the rest of the boat. The front deck is no better then the rest of the other major boats/ Skeeter, Ranger, BassCat, and Triton's. They make the room up by taking away from rear deck. 


  Most coonsider them in the same line up as, Bullet, Allision, and Stroker.  

  Here is the thing you fish different then me. So a man or woman needs to fish the boat! get it in places where they fish. try different lenght hulls. For instance, every hull that BassCat makes is different. 18', 19', two different 20' hulls and there 21' hull too. A person can't compair a 18' boat to other hulls and say that company no good. 

  You have to find a boat for you and how you fish. I seen people go out test ride boat buy them and never fish from them. When they start fishing they keep hitting the console, trolling motor, or there to short to use the trolling motor and remain against the seat. . Get the boat that is best for you!


----------



## edgewood

The back deck on the new Gambler is actually pretty big.





The front deck is actually much wider where you stand to fish on a Gambler than a Basscat.


----------



## pbmang

I was about to post the same picture.  They are pretty roomy in the back, but I agree with Rusty, I'm not buying a boat so my co-angler can be comfortable.


----------



## Desert Rat

Best bass boat: keeps you on top of the water.
Worst bass boat: doesn't.


----------



## hartwellbasser

Well guys I fished out of a Stratos for 9 years and loved every minute of it....................... Until I brought my 205 Procraft with a 250xb on it. Call them SLOWcrafts if you want but I can run 70-72 no matter what kind of weather or water condition. Can you?


----------



## Music Man

Anyone have any experience with Challenger boats?


----------



## silentK

kan't beat a skeeter... imo


----------

